
Signs of the Singularity (Vernor Vinge 2008) - boshomi
https://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/ethics/signs-of-the-singularity/0
======
boshomi
previous discussion at HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206173)

